# Kennels enroute



## twiglet09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi!

I am travelling from Ancona across Italy and long med to cross into France and down to South of France. I am travelling with 3 dogs and am looking for somewhere to stay around Albenga. One dog is small and fine to sleep with me in room but for other two somewhere with kennels or a stable or secure barn would be fantastic. They have travelling cages which they could sleep in over night but somewhere they could run around freely for a while would be great. They are not used to being inside for long periods. 

Any suggestions greatly received. Will be end of next week when I arrive in area. 

Rachel


----------

